# mp4 plugin for windows media player



## sarincv (Nov 15, 2006)

any mp4 plugin is available for windows media player?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

> 3ivx is a DS filter suite with full MPEG-4 audio and video capabilities, also for encoding (using FAAC for audio then). The free demo version works for one month, see their online store for prices.
> 
> CoreAAC: !CoreAAC is a free DS filter based on FAAD2 that also needs the 3ivx splitter to work with MP4 files in WMP. Plain AAC files can be decoded if the AAC parser filter is installed, too.
> 
> ...


Source

I don't use WMP myself.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 15, 2006)

mp4 plug-in for WMP 11.

Download : 3ivx D4 4.5.1
File Size: 1.06MB


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 16, 2006)

in my system , WMP11 plays mp4 files wid out ne problem..!!!


----------



## sarincv (Nov 16, 2006)

will it play mp4 videos?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 16, 2006)

sarincv said:
			
		

> will it play mp4 videos?



Just download the plug-in I have given in my above post and install it. It automatically integrates with WMP.
You will be able to play MP4 video's on WMP11.


----------



## sarincv (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank u........


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

